# Địa chỉ mua ấm tử sa chính hãng uy tín tại hưng yên



## gomsubaokhanh (26/4/22)

Thưởng trà với nhiều trái tim trà nhân là một bộ môn nghệ thuật thật sự. Khi trà bước lên tầm nghệ thuật, không thể không nhắc tới ấm chén tử sa. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ đem tới những thông tin quý giá về dòng trà cụ trứ danh này và địa chỉ mua ấm tử sa ở Hà Nội chất lượng nhất.


Ấm tử sa là gì? Các loại ấm tử sa hiện nay
Ấm tử sa là một loại ấm pha trà, chúng được làm từ một loại đất đặc biệt. Chúng chứa nguồn vi khoáng lớn, làm vị trà dậy lên thơm ngon. Ấm tử sa được nung ở nhiệt độ cao và hoàn toàn không tráng men.

Ấm tử sa chất lượng trên thị trường hiện gồm hai loại chính: tử sa Nghi Hưng và tử sa Bát Tràng. Bên cạnh đó có nhiều loại ấm tử sa không rõ nguồn gốc khác.




Khi mua ấm tử sa ở Hà Nội hay bất cứ nơi nào khác, các bạn nên chú ý, tránh mua phải các sản phẩm không đảm bảo, ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe.

Ấm tử sa Nghi Hưng có nguồn gốc từ Trung Quốc. Ấm Nghi Hưng chính hãng được chế tác thủ công do người nghệ nhân nổi tiếng, sau đó trên ấm cũng sẽ được khắc tên của chính người nghệ nhân làm ra nó.

Mỗi bộ ấm tử sa Nghi Hưng xịn có giá hàng triệu đồng cho đến hàng trăm triệu. Chúng phụ thuộc vào rất nhiều yếu tố từ chất đất cho đến danh tiếng của người nghệ nhân làm nên nó.

Còn đối với ấm chén tử sa Bát Tràng, dòng ấm chén này cũng được chế tác thủ công tại xứ gốm Bát Tràng trứ danh. Lượng vi khoáng trong đất của ấm tử sa Bát Tràng cũng không hề thua kém vùng Nghi Hưng.

Hơn nữa, giá ấm tử sa Bát Tràng cũng phù hợp với phân khúc khách hàng Việt. Mỗi dòng ấm có giá giao động từ 500.000 đồng đến 3.000.000 đồng tùy từng mẫu mã và số lượng phụ kiện đi kèm.

Kinh nghiệm chọn mua ấm tử sa ở Hà Nội
Kiểm tra địa chỉ mua ấm uy tín

Để sở hữu được một sản phẩm chất lượng, chắc chắn bạn cần lựa chọn được địa chỉ mua ấm tử sa ở Hà Nội uy tín.

Đầu tiên, cần tìm hiểu kỹ các các thông tin cơ bản, thâm niên hoạt động của cửa hàng ấy. Cửa hàng cần có địa chỉ thông tin cụ thể. Bởi nếu xảy ra vấn đề sau khi mua hàng, địa chỉ chính là nơi bạn cần tìm đến để đòi lại quyền lợi cho mình.




>>> Xem thêm: Địa chỉ mua ấm tử sa ở Hà Nội chất lượng uy tín


----------

